# nutro ultra holistic food



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi to my wonderful group  i have had the boys on innova for 3 years my friend was telling me about this food nutro ultra holistic can anyone tell your experince with these food? I checked the pinned thread about the food we use there isnt any mention about it Thanks ~ Denise


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

In my humble opinion, Innova is a better food than Nutro Ultra because they use a simple meat as their first ingredient (listed as Turkey for their adult formula) where as in Nutro, they listed "Chicken Meal"

I would take any whole meat over any meal protein source any day. 

Also, if your dogs are doing great on Innova, why switch? I have heard of nothing but good stuff about Innova.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

HI Mimi Thanks for your reply i didnt see the first meat thanks !


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i thought "meal" was ok but "by-product" was bad....?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie you are so correct. Actually, I had later researched a bit more and you are correct. I had talked as if my head is stuck in my arse...lol 

I was incorrect. MEAL is ok, Meal is like meat less it's moisture. By Products was what I was thinking of. 

Still, I think Innova is a much higher quality food than Nutro, and your dogs look so good (no stains mama!) and if they like it, why switch? I happen to remember a thread a while back about tear staining and itching and Nutro was causing one of the two... 

In fact, I am thinking about switching to Innova Evo Dog small bites for our two. I just have to find a company that will ship it to APO.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi dont you think the evo is too rich for them ? I remember a while ago we talked about this and I think it was said oit was too high in protien can you shed some light on that? :wub: ~ Denise


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i think it all depends on the individual dog... for instance, massimo doesn't do well with high protein. i kept changing foods to find something better (as he was on nutro natural choice lamb/rice small bites) and each time i did, he got sick....and each time i went back to nutro he was fine! finally, the last time i switched and he got sick, i called the vet and she told me to bring the ingredients list and content in of the foods i had changed to. after conversing with another vet and after some blood work they told me that massimo just couldn't handle the high protein content. i should stay around 20-21%. so anyway, my kidz have been on canidae lamb/rice (22% crude protein) for a few months now, and they are FINE! they aren't sick, their poops are firm and not too stinky... i'm happy, they're happy..... of course, i have to drive about an hour to get it.. but anything for our dogs...right?? LOL!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, (is your name Denise? With the bird? I remember you from your post a while back... I was active on SM before and is slowly getting back into it so please forgive me if I have it wrong):

I did read some reviews that states Evo is too rich for them. I think the only way to tell is for your vet to run a blood panel (ours called it a Super Chem) and see if it is indeed too rich for them. I would do that but mine have not been on EVO at all (just placed an order last night though). Even if it is, I just can't help but think all the wonderful things like healthy skin and no tear stains... so I guess what I am looking for is for someone to have fed their Malt on Evo and see the results of the blood panel and go from there. I was feeding them Dr Harvey's mix (cooking required but very simple). BUT I'm having the hardest time finding a vendor to ship it to APO address for me. The food available locally is sub par and stinky (I can't even get doggy kisses, it's sooo gross).


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes denise you are right lol i have been away too , and have been coming everyday :O) i remember some when they were talking about the protien chico and buddy are on the small bite innovo and they dont have tear stains maybe that will work for your guys i also used the tylan powder for a while a couple yrs ago and they are been good ever since  ~Denise


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I recently started using the Nutro brand food because I was needing to find a food lower in protein for my Little Ben.

I think most of us are finding out smaller breeds do not need high amounts of protein. The protein causes problems with the liver and various digestive issues. 

I have been very happy with the food so far I have seen smaller poops and not near the staining around the mouth. Dry food as a whole is higher in protein than canned. For me I had to use dry and this Nutro has been the answer.

I started out using the Holistic and went to the natural choice light for no other reason other than it was even lower in protein. I think they are a very responsible company and recommend this brand.


----------

